# Dayton dual 12" SW kit



## toadster (May 17, 2014)

Just ordered Dayton RS1202k dual 12" SW kit from PE. Hope it's impressive, this is my biggest investment yet for my HT and a MAJOR upgrade from sw's I have now.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

toadster said:


> a MAJOR upgrade from sw's I have now.


I'd say 
Your sats should be distorting waaay before the Dayton does unless you've got the sub channel cranked +12db or so

cheers


----------

